# Nothing, Nothing at all beats this jewel!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That been around the circuit for years. Pretty impressive but at least they protected the connections. I have seen worse.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't believe they mounted that receptacle ground up.:jester:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It great to use with a pool at night. Throw the cord in the pool and insert a night light in the socket. Very romantic and electrifying.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not my favorite Joe this coax and thermostat one is my favorite.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno, Joe....... You might want to check this thread out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Roger that! They too are all classics I voted for #10*



480sparky said:


> I dunno, Joe....... You might want to check this thread out. :thumbsup:


Roger that! They too are all classics I voted for #10 :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Roger that! They too are all classics I voted for #10 :thumbup:


Yeah, you're just an old softy. We know...:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

that photo is as old as grounds up or down


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> that photo is as old as grounds up or down


That's actually Joe's photo.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Yes, it was published in EC&M*



MDShunk said:


> That's actually Joe's photo.


This was in the article in the magazines. :laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's actually Joe's photo.


Yeah, I still stand by my remark:whistling2:
Nothing against Joe but that photo pops up every year at some point


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*OK, now let's continue!*

What's Wrong Here? :laughing:

Aug 6, 2009 11:50 PM, By Joe Tedesco, NEC Columnist 









*Hint:* Backward bug 



This cable and connector were discovered on a job where someone tried to isolate the equipment grounding conductor. If you look close, you'll see the insulation covering on the light green cable is continuous right on through the connector bolt head. The "bug" is even attached backward. As per 110.14(A), "Connection of conductors to terminal parts shall ensure a thoroughly good connection without damaging the conductors and shall be made by means of pressure connectors (including set-screw type), solder lugs, or splices to flexible leads. Connection by means of wire-binding screws or studs and nuts that have upturned lugs or the equivalent shall be permitted for 10 AWG or smaller conductors. Terminals for more than one conductor and terminals used to connect aluminum shall be so identified."


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> What's Wrong Here? :laughing:
> 
> Aug 6, 2009 11:50 PM, By Joe Tedesco, NEC Columnist


Shoot. And after all these years, I just assumed it was one ground wire was smaller than the other...........


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Grounds really don't get much more isolated than that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

This type of grounding system is covered in 250.36. 
































































Made you look it up, didn't I!??! :laughing:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

goose134 said:


> Grounds really don't get much more isolated than that.


I guess it must have been from a hospital or clinic then


----------

